# Shalamar Medicla College Vs Shifa Medical College



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey Guys i need some serious help, my UHS aggregate is 81.55 something, i am thinking about applying to Shalamar and Shifa. my problem is i am really looking forward to USMLE and residency in US, also studies mean more to me than parties :?. Which one should i apply to? Which has better faculty and which can equip me better for USMLE?? Please don't leave me hanging .


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Shifa. Without a doubt.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Where do i prepare from for Shifa? Should i just cover the UHS syllabus? Also will it be easy for me to get in? I have 43.72 aggregate of the 10% + 40% of Matric + FSC.

- - - Updated - - -

Is there an academy that i should join?


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

No academies required. You just need your common sense. I too am very interested in USMLE after med school. For you, Shifa is the way to go. By the way, you have a good aggregate. 43 out of 50 is not bad. Keep up the good work.

- - - Updated - - -

Just cover the UHS syllabus. Plus a little extra. By the way, why aren't you trying out for CMH or LMDC? if USMLE is what you are interested in?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

What can i say, i am feeling really sad, i got 5A*'s, 4 A's in O levels and 4 A's in A levels but MCAT really screwed me up :'/ . Hey, other than USMLE are they also really good at MBBS teaching? Are there exams the same as UHS?


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Same here. I too got really screwed up by MCAT. Shifa is fabulous in many aspects. You don't need to worry about their teaching staff. Personally, the teaching staff at Shifa is out class and really proficient. I know that for a fact. Applying there?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

I was waiting for someone to ask me why am i not applying to CMH. I called CMH they said lowest merit will be 83% this year :'/.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh come on. My friends got in at aggregates of 78 and 79 last year. In their BDS section. Do NOT believe what CMH people tell you. They are bound to create hype and publicize how all the toppers come to CMH. They exaggerate. Do not be discouraged. Apply to CMH too. USMLE is a big yes in CMH.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

My CMH aggregate up until now is 72.000 something. I don't know how to prepare for their test :/.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks Brother you have given me hope :'D, but i wanna do MBBS not BDS :/, also people say CMH test is very difficult, how do i prepare? :/


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Their test is easy. The CMH syllabus is the same as the MCAT syllabus.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Also what do you think about Shalamar, keeping in mind studies and USMLE, Shalamar is my second choice if i don't get into CMH.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

MBBS merit was actually closed at 80. In CMH.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

LMDC just seems like a bad scene, with all corruption allegations


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

I am also applying to Shalamar. But I don't really have a high opinion of it. Haven't heard a lot of positive reviews.

- - - Updated - - -

Yes, I know about allegations. But bear in mind that LMDC has the highest number of medical graduates (AFTER CMH) who give their USMLE and end up securing residencies in the US after graduating.


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

I guess for u CMH is the best choice. I am not sure of shifa. CMH is known to be awesome so yeah go ahead with CMH then


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

But my aggregate might not be good enough to get in MBBS program of CMH :'/


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

CMH should be your first choice. But do not underestimate LMDC. It has a better reputation than you think. Make it your second choice instead of Shalamar. The rest is up to you.

- - - Updated - - -

Believe me, you'll get into CMH. In their MBBS program. Just keep up this aggregate by scoring high in their test.


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

but ur marks arent that bad they are superb. yeah may be u screwed in mcat but still ur aggregrate is 81% I think u can get into better colleges espcially in lahore. I bet lahore medical colleges are superb so u better opt LMDC or CMH or other lahore ones.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Exactly. Eman's right. Why go all the way to Islamabad for shifa when with that high an aggregate, you can get into LMDC or CMH?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

nasir_ said:


> CMH should be your first choice. But do not underestimate LMDC. It has a better reputation than you think. Make it your second choice instead of Shalamar. The rest is up to you.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Believe me, you'll get into CMH. In their MBBS program. Just keep up this aggregate by scoring high in their test.


And third Choice? Shifa or Shalamar?


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

1) cmh 2) lmdc 3) shifa 4) fmh 5) shalamar


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Damn if i hadn't started this thread i would have got admission in Shalamar, now you guys have have given me alot to think about


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Don't go for Shalamar. Only go for Shalamar when you have no other option available. Make Shalamar your last resort.

- - - Updated - - -

 Good thinking then that you made this thread.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

How does the fee structure compare of Shifa, Shalamar, CMH and LMDC? Are they all the same at 750000.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

They are pretty much the same, I guess. Not much difference between the fee structures.​


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Shalamar admission dates would open on 20th September, Shifa's last date is 5th September, wonder what are the dates of CMH and LMDC


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Shalamar's date is the fifteenth of September. I went there today. CMH admissions open on the tenth of September.

- - - Updated - - -

The admissions for Shalamar open on the fifteenth.

- - - Updated - - -

Not 20th.


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

No i guess for shifa u need to apply before 21st september 2014. they havent mentioned any deadline in their website. they did but then they removed. I read somewhere that u need to submit the shifa application before the entrance test date.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

CosmosCrazy042, just because Nasir_ thinks he doesn't know or have heard anything about Shalamar doesn't make it what he thinks it is. Do you even know the merit of CMH and Shalamar were equal last year?


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

umm hello guys i just can't find application form for CMH on thei web page... can any one please guide me


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Shalamar is the BEST!


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

i want to know about FMH admsns 
i got 86percnt mrks in matric , 70percent in fsc part 1 nd mcat is 60percnt
i tried alot in mcat but couldnot succeed
kindly tell me can i get admission into FMH?

- - - Updated - - -

koi tow help krde yaaarr


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Here are a few things that make SHALAMAR the best medical college out there.


Shalamar is the ONLY private medical college that ACTUALLY gives out Financial Aid and Need Based & Merit Scholarships inc. Fee Waivers.
Shalamar has TWO Hospitals attached i.e; Shalamar Hospital and Fauji Foundation and in total, they see more patients than any other Private Medical College in Punjab.
Shalamar has the SAME Board of Governors and Trustees as that of LUMS.
Shalamar has the BEST Faculty among Private Medical Colleges in Punjab.
Shalamar has a strategic alliance with AKU.
Shalamar produces THE BEST result in UHS Professional MBBS Exams better than FMH and CMH or any other.
Shalamar has a GREAT campus with state of the art facilities including elevators and is centrally air conditioned and heated.
Shalamar has MORE research centers than any other private medical college under UHS. It will have it's own research Journal which will likely come out after 3 months Insha Allah.
Shalamar has the BEST PATIENT EXPOSURE among any other private medical college under UHS/in Punjab.
It is recognized by IMED and Avicenna Directory, making all it's students eligible to appear in USMLE.
Shalamar is KNOWN to ADMIT STUDENTS ONLY & ONLY ON MERIT. Sifarish ka koi soch bhi nae sakta, it has that kind of a clean reputation. Last year's merit was 82.9 % OPEN Merit.
Shalamar has a MENTORSHIP PROGRAM for all the new incoming freshman, which means all the new students will be guided by Physicians and Surgeons and teachers of their choice to help and guide them regarding future study and career options.
Shalamar gets it's funds directly from Ministry of Health, Punjab and, countless patients here are treated FREE of COST, unlike any other private medical college.


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

masterh said:


> Here are a few things that make SHALAMAR the best medical college out there.
> 
> 
> Shalamar is the ONLY private medical college that ACTUALLY gives out Financial Aid and Need Based & Merit Scholarships inc. Fee Waivers.
> ...


reply me as well plzzzz


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Aisha, maybe in BDS. MBBS, I think would be difficult to get into for you.

- - - Updated - - -

And, trust me I got into CMH and, I left CMH for Shalamar, because I was WELL INFORMED about what a GREAT INSTITUTE SHALAMAR IS.


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

masterh said:


> Aisha, maybe in BDS. MBBS, I think would be difficult to get into for you.


and wat abut donations?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

CMH has been warned by PMDC because it has a NON-FUNCTIONAL HOSPITAL, which is SUCH A SHAME, BTW. 

PMDC warns medical colleges with non-functional hospitals - thenews.com.pk

- - - Updated - - -

Aisha, Check Akhtar Saeed, LMDC, Central Park and Continental, if you want to get admission after donating money.


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

masterh said:


> CMH has been warned by PMDC because it has a NON-FUNCTIONAL HOSPITAL, which is SUCH A SHAME, BTW.
> 
> PMDC warns medical colleges with non-functional hospitals - thenews.com.pk
> 
> ...


FMH me donations k sth nae hu skta kia?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AishaAa said:


> FMH me donations k sth nae hu skta kia?


You can get in FMH without donations in BDS. But, if you can give out a good amount of donation to FMH then, they do have a history of admitting students on donations as well, as far as I know.


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

masterh said:


> You can get in FMH without donations in BDS. But, if you can give out a good amount of donation to FMH then, they do have a history of admitting students on donations as well, as far as I know.


ty And the last thing k fees or donation donu mila kr 10lacs hti ha ya donation khali 10 lacs hta ha ? mje mbbs krna ha


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AishaAa said:


> ty And the last thing k fees or donation donu mila kr 10lacs hti ha ya donation khali 10 lacs hta ha ? mje mbbs krna ha


Yaar, I have NO IDEA about the donations and all. You can check by going to the medical college and asking someone from the students affairs there.


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

its difficult that you make in for mbbs, while you can go for bds

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> Aisha, maybe in BDS. MBBS, I think would be difficult to get into for you.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And, trust me I got into CMH and, I left CMH for Shalamar, because I was WELL INFORMED about what a GREAT INSTITUTE SHALAMAR IS.


Cant i take admission in aimc on donantions? i heard that they have self finance seats


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Danish.sohail said:


> its difficult that you make in for mbbs, while you can go for bds
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No, there are NO self finance seats in AIMC or any other Govt. Medical College. SFS for Local Students was abolished in 2008/2009. SFS now only exists for Foreign/Expatriate Students.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

masterh:
Kindly keep my name out of this mess. If I remember correctly, I was talking to someone else regarding Shalimar admissions. Someone who asked for my opinion. So I gave them exactly that. Please stop enforcing your ideas on everyone. You are completely entitled to your opinion as I am to mine. If I think LMDC or CMH is better than Shalimar, so be it. In the same way, if you think Shalimar rocks, then that's your opinion. No need to be defensive.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nasir_ said:


> masterh:
> Kindly keep my name out of this mess. If I remember correctly, I was talking to someone else regarding Shalimar admissions. Someone who asked for my opinion. So I gave them exactly that. Please stop enforcing your ideas on everyone. You are completely entitled to your opinion as I am to mine. If I think LMDC or CMH is better than Shalimar, so be it. In the same way, if your think Shalimar rocks, then that's your opinion. No need to be defensive.


But, you are imposing your personal bias on a public forum which has no relation to what the reality is. My brother,your biased opinion is giving a FALSE PERCEPTION to people. That is why I am inviting you to have a dialogue with me and I will prove you why Shalamar is the BEST.Why don't you have a point to point debate with me? Let's discuss it on the basis of FACTS only.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Personal bias, masterh? Why, did the poor little masterh get rejected by CMH? Or perhaps Fatima Memorial?
I think you are the biased one here. Your obvious love for your institution is admirable but is clouding your perception. 
Debate? You don't need to prove anything to anyone. That is the beauty of 'HAVING YOUR OWN OPINIONS.'


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nasir_ said:


> Personal bias, masterh? Why, did the poor little masterh get rejected by CMH? Or perhaps Fatima Memorial?
> I think you are the biased one here. Your obvious love for your institution is admirable but is clouding your perception.
> Debate? You don't need to prove anything to anyone. That is the beauty of 'HAVING YOUR OWN OPINIONS.'


Please go check my previous posts. I LEFT CMH and FMH for Shalamar. Please check and read my previous posts where I even gave in detail reasons why I chose Shalamar. I left Sharif and LMDC too. 

- - - Updated - - -

You are welcome to check my posts from previous years as well. All the old members of MedStudentz know me ans know that I *LEFT* CMH, FMH and LMDC etc for SHALAMAR.


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmmm..... Such a disappointment regarding SFS. Anyways, i would go for CMH! Thanks


----------

